# Do trees have gender?



## altaciii (May 31, 2009)

I tried to post this on Longfellows "opinion" post but had no response, so I decided to start a new thread.

I really enjoyed the banter back and forth on Longfellows post on the  subject of Natures way of creating beauty as opposed to the beauty created by our artisians. 
It brought to mind a very special live oak that grows around the corner from my buddys house. As any of us penmakers do, I alway find myself looking at every piece of wood or tree as I drive along. One day I noticed this tree in a way no one else noticed _her_. TLOML said I had a demented mind when I asked if trees had gender. If they do, theres no doubt what gender this oak is. Speak about a beautiful piece of wood. Just wondering if anyone else sees what I see?


----------



## Longfellow (May 31, 2009)

*Gender*

I responded by asking if you had given it a name. I suggested Annie Oaktree


----------



## Longfellow (May 31, 2009)

*P.S.*

My wife thinks I am demented also. My reply to her is-"must be-- I have stayed with you for 57 years".


----------



## Monty (May 31, 2009)

It depends on the species of tree. Some ash have a male and a female trees, but IIRC oak does not.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 31, 2009)

I once saw a sycamore that was giving me the eye.
Since I didn't know the gender, I wasn't sure if I should
be flattered or say "Ewww".

I think cedar might be gender confused. They're often found
in the closet.


----------



## VisExp (May 31, 2009)

That live oak tree sure has a nice piece of ash :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 31, 2009)

The inmates have taken over the asylum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabaharr (May 31, 2009)

No, I think an inmate just escaped the asylum. Just how long has it been since you ... um ... never mind.


----------



## CSue (May 31, 2009)

There are many species of trees that have "male" trees and "female trees."

I would suggest you consider planting a female Ginko tree close to your workshop.  I understand they have a very pungent odor when they bloom.  Might help you get over that poor oak.


----------



## altaciii (May 31, 2009)

Great lines!  Now thats the kind of stuff I was hoping for.  I know more of you see what I see.


----------



## Darrin (May 31, 2009)

All depends on the wood...


Say, ever made a bowl out of the crotch of the tree?
I feel kind of ashamed right now......


----------



## Douglas Feehan (May 31, 2009)

i would agree with your wife you have a demented mind only if looking at that oak gave you wood


----------



## rjwolfe3 (May 31, 2009)

My wife saw it without me pointing it out to her, so what does that say about her!?


----------



## Fred (Jun 1, 2009)

Longfellow said:


> My wife thinks I am demented also. My reply to her is-"must be-- I have stayed with you for 57 years".


 
I hope you weren't driving down the expressway when you made that remark ...

One thing for sure about the "tree" in question, she has certainly come of age graciously! And her "figure" can be admired by all that look upon her!

I would say she is quite the elegant lady of the block!

Think about this now ... As long as one doesn't stand under "her" at certain times of the year she won't hit us with her 'nuts!'  Now that must really be a confused tree!!

Help Cav ... again I dig myself deeper! I am just trying to keep up with the closet remark above. (That was a clever posting ... )


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, the tree has big knockers and thankfully is not a Hairy Oak.

Some tree's are male, some are female and the majority are Hermaphrodites.  The male female trees require each other to produce seeds just like we do.  The Hermaphrodites sometimes require another just like a worm in order to reproduce, and some can simply pollinate themselves.  For example, a normal non-bio engineered cherry tree such as sweet cherries, requires another sweet cherry in order to produce cherries, but both tree's produce the cherries.  All cherries use to be this way, but now some can pollinate themselves. 
   All tree's have DNA also.  Each tree is clearly identified by DNA just like a fingerprint.  A related tree from the seed of momma will have a closely related DNA, but not exactly the same.  I saw on "New Detectives".  A man murdered some woman.  His pickup was parked in her drive, while he did the deed.  I assume maybe he knew here, but he wasn't a relative..I don't exactly recall how he got to be a suspect.  But that isn't important.  They found some seed pods in the back of the pick-up.  They took seed pods from the tree's at the ladies house, did a DNA profile and nailed him for the crime.  Without that evidence, they had almost no case.  He had no reason to be in her driveway with his truck...etc, his lie's all that..you get the idea.  It was pretty interesting though.  It took over a year to prove the case.  DNA on trees had never been done before that case.  The detectives were just curious if it could be the missing link.  They brought in scientists, the scientists discovered the theory to be true.  The facts then had to be published in a scientific journal are released to the rest of the world before the evidence could be used in court.


----------



## titan2 (Jun 1, 2009)

I remember seeing that case......it was in Arizona......don't remember the name of the tree though.

Was quite interesting.......it's amazing what science can do today!


Barney


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 2, 2009)

I know that the Brazillian Pepper tree has a male and female gender.  One will produce small red berries and the other will not.  However, both will give the same effect to those who are allergic to it-the same a poison ivy.  I think the female version gives a worse rash............(no comment)


----------



## altaciii (Jun 2, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> I know that the Brazillian Pepper tree has a male and female gender. One will produce small red berries and the other will not. However, both will give the same effect to those who are allergic to it-the same a poison ivy. I think the female version gives a worse rash............(no comment)


 
Why is it the females are always the ones to give you more problems? (talking trees, of course.)


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 3, 2009)

altaciii said:


> Why is it the females are always the ones to give you more problems? (talking trees, of course.)



Nasty rash. Just plain old nasty.


----------

